# Verständnis Probleme (ISO-KERNEL)

## Ronny

Guten Tag 

Habe soebend ein Image per Post erhalten, das große mit allen "Stages", sofort die Anleitung gedruckt, los gehts: 

Punkt 1.14: 

Wenn Sie mit Stage 3 Archiv installieren, erleichtern wir Ihnen die Arbeit durch Bereitstellen der aktuellen Kernen Sourcen (Quellen) unter /usr/src/linux 

Und nun? 

Das sind keine Sourcen zu finden, ähnliche Probleme hätte ich auch per Stage 1 - 2 da ich nur ein Modem (analog) nutze. Portage also wenig Sinn macht. Die Anleitung jedoch mehr oder weniger auf Netzkarte (DSL) ausgerichtet ist. 

Wie soll ich nun weiter verfahren? 

Dank Euch

----------

## bernd

 *Ronny wrote:*   

> Guten Tag 
> 
> Habe soebend ein Image per Post erhalten, das große mit allen "Stages", sofort die Anleitung gedruckt, los gehts: 
> 
> Punkt 1.14: 
> ...

 

Hallo!!

Naja du musst jetzt einfach ins Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux wechseln und dort make menuconfig ausführen. Dann deinen Kernel konfiguriern und kompilieren. So wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. 

Damit hast du allerdings noch kein X und z.B. KDE installiert. Die musst du dir runterladen und kompilieren. Was mit einem Modem recht lange dauern düfte.

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## Ronny

Ja das wäre mir einleuchtend, wenn denn dort was liegen würde um ein

make menuconfig ausführen zu können.

Aber unter /usr/local/src ist nichts zu finden?

Habe mich explizit an die Anleitung gehalten. 

Danke

----------

## Beforegod

Die Kernel Source sind standardmäßig nicht dabei.

das heisst.. Leider musst Du in den Sauren Apfel beissen und das Zeugs ziehen..

höchsten Du hast jemanden der für Dich ein emerge -ef kde gnome xfree (und was alles Du für Programme brauchst) macht, das Zeugs auf eine CD brennt und bei Dir einspielt.

----------

## Ronny

Danke nun weiß ich bescheidt, finde dennoch das Sie die Anleitung dann mal anpassen sollten, verwirt einen ehrlich gesagt ein bischen.

Zum Rest gab es keine Fragen, zumindest noch nicht  :Smile: )

----------

## sepp2k

 *Ronny wrote:*   

> Aber unter /usr/local/src ist nichts zu finden?

 

Von /usr/local/src war auch nie die Rede   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ronny

Sorry

Meine ich ja: /usr/src/linux 

Wie oben auch zu lesen war:

Die Kernel Source sind standardmäßig nicht dabei.

----------

## Ronny

Wäre noch wer so nett und könnte mit den passenden Link zu den Sourcen zukommen lassen, da ohne Sie ich ja nicht weiter komme.

Danke

----------

## Egal

www.kernel.org findet man die aktuellen Sourcen .. 

nimm aber auf jeden Fall die stable  :Smile: 

die müsstest du dann einfach in /usr/src/linux entpacken

können und dann make menuconfig ..

etc.

----------

## Ronny

Die RC davor hatte ich sauber installiert bekommen, da hatte ich noch auf einer anderen CD einen ganzen Satz packages.

Aber bei der neuen RC welcher Kernel ist zu empfhelen?

Lätest Stable wäre dann der:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/patch-2.4.20.bz2

Vielleicht noch eine andere Frage, könnte ich auch das laden der Sourcen umgehen und einfach von einer Debian CD die Sourcen nutzen, oder sind die auf die entprechende Version optimiert, eigentlich sagt ja der Name Sourcen das alles eins ist. Oder ist das schon wieder ein Verständnis Problem  :Smile: 

Dank Euch

----------

## matt:rb

warum steht dann explizit in der anleitung, dass die sourcen bei einer stage3-installation dabei wären?s ollte man wirklich mal anpassen.

matt

----------

## tux-fan

Hab grad auch nochmal auf der LiveCD-1.4_rc2 nachgeschaut. Keine Kernelsourcen weit und breit.  :Sad: 

Das sollte sich spätestens mit der 1.4_rc3 ändern. Wenn sich jemand per Post eine Gentoo-CD bestellt, muß es doch möglich sein ein lauffähiges System zu bauen; kostet ja schließlich auch Geld (wenn auch nur wenig  :Wink:  )

----------

## Ronny

Hallo tux-fan

Muß ich vielleicht auch noch einmal berichtiegen, es handelt sich um kein käuflich erwobenes ISO, ein Freund hatte sie geladen und gebrannt, habt aber recht mit analog schaut das ganz düster aus.

Wenn mir jemand bestättigen könnte das die ISOs die man bestellen kann auch die Sourcen inside haben, wäre ich gerne bereit etwas zu Zahlen.

Da analog der Aufwand Sinnlos ist.

Im Store finde ich auch nur Schnick Schnack http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/store.aspx?s=gentoolinux

hat jemand noch einen Online Shop parat? Und giebt es vielleicht auch ein Portage auf CDROM, für User die leider nicht über eine schnelle Anbiedung verfügen?

Danke

----------

